# Iberital MC2 or Sage Smart Grinder Pro



## DTG (May 12, 2017)

Hey, just signed up, looking for some useful advice/experience.

Currently have an Iberital MC2 which I use with an Ascso Dream. Really happy with the results. However when changing beans the Iberital is a pain to fine tune and there is no way to easily revert to previous settings when returning to previously used beans. Changing to a coarser grind for dripper coffee (and back to espresso) is so much hassle I don't bother anymore.

Was thinking about changing to a Sage (Breville) Smart Grinder Pro. From a few reviews it seems good and also very adjustable for different grinds. I just don't want to switch and find it worse than my MC2.

Anybody have experience with these machines? or could suggest an alternative option (at a similar price)?

Thanks


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Welcome, I would post an introduction post before asking questions BTW.

I have just ordered the sage grinder the one with the screen on, after reading reviews it sounds good, it's not as good as a Eureke Mignon but its £60-£100 cheaper. Also from reading about the Sage one its repeatability is good, so you can dial it to 12 say for espresso then wind it right up to do some grinds for french press and when you put it back to 12 it will be exactly the same as before. I find that as a nice feature that you don't have to leave it set and never change it for fear of having to dial it in again. Looks wise I think the Sage one wins but that's personal preference. The sage also you can say set the dose timer for 18 but after 5 seconds you can pull it out distribute the grind and then go back under and it remembers where you were in the dose cycle. I have seen a fair few people moaning that the grinds are clumping rather a lot but others stating not a problem and they break up easily. If you go into a Lakeland store they usually have them on display and I'm sure you would be able to have a look and if you say you want to buy one they may let you grind some beans through it to see what it comes out like? Saves them selling you one then you bringing it back a few days later say it doesn't grind as you wanted/expected/described can I have my money back as they are stuck with an opened machine than where as the on display one is already open and I believe they sell them off periodically for around £100.

I have no experience or know anything about the MC2 so I cant comment on that.

From your desrription you want the grinder because you can jump betwen 2 different setting really easily and its repetable i would say go for it, or wait a week until i have mine and i can give you some more feedback on it


----------



## DTG (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Would be great if you could report back after you have a chance to try it out.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

When the SGP came out it was reviewed as being comparable in grind quality to the MC2, but much friendlier on the eye and much easier to use.

You could always have a separate grinder for brewed and espresso. Sell the MC2 and buy a Feldgrind, Kinu hand grinder, Lido, or even a Hario Slim or Porlex would do, then get a Sage or other grinder for your espresso.


----------

